# Spotted Auratus



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I've seen pics of an Auratus with polka dot spots on it. Any idea what morph it is?

-Nish


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like you are describing Ancon Hill.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Also known as "6 spot" auratus. There were some that were breeding these and selling them as "Green and Bronze" auratus a couple of years ago. The 6 spots can be either black or brown. I believe they are all one population.

They have been a regular staple with the panama imports the past few years.

Then, there is the auratus that is green and has black/brown spots on it.

Here is a good guide: http://www.tropical-experience.nl/index ... &Itemid=49


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I bought a trio of WC "Spotted" auratus a few years ago, they bread like crazy but the tads were giving me difficuly for some reason, i have since sold them. But i was told they werent "6 spot" or "ancon hill"


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Actually after looking at the morph guide that was posted above, it's the microspot variety that I'm looking for.

-Nish


----------

